# 1dx plus 85 1.2 is great for night street photography.



## sanj (Apr 19, 2013)

The low noise of 1dx at high ISO plus the 1.2 f stop of the 85mm lens open up options of night street photography which were difficult before for me. 

Am loving it as I love to walk nights where ever I travel and take photos. Many times I am working in day time with my real job and do not get to do any photography.

Am loving it!


----------



## sanj (Apr 19, 2013)

ISO 2000. 1.2 1/640


----------



## robbymack (Apr 19, 2013)

So $9000 worth of gear means you're able to take good night shots...go figure...#sarcasm


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 19, 2013)

robbymack said:


> So $9000 worth of gear means you're able to take good night shots...go figure...#sarcasm



I can take good pics of small birds with >$20,000 worth of gear.


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

Robby am trying to figure out your statement.

All I am saying is the camera lens combo I mention is never discussed when street photography is mentioned. But to me it seems like the best when shooting in low light. # no sarcasm


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 20, 2013)

sanj said:


> Robby am trying to figure out your statement.
> 
> All I am saying is the camera lens combo I mention is never discussed when street photography is mentioned. But to me it seems like the best when shooting in low light. # no sarcasm


I got what you meant. It's probably like what you say, the 85L doesn't get much attention when it comes to street. I like the pic, is it in Bangkok? The guy with the smoke seems to carry a fair bit of attitude.


----------



## robbymack (Apr 20, 2013)

sanj it was totally in jest, hence the sarcasm. One would expect you to be able to take great images, regardless of the situation with, in my opinion, the near pinnacle of canon gear. Personally I hate the idea that a lens, or camera for that matter, it meant for only a specific purpose. Some are known to say certain lenses are landscape lenses, portrait lenses, others are street lenses, etc, it's just silly in my mind. FWIW the little late night shooting I do is almost exclusively with the little brother of your pair, a 5diii and 85 1.8. I believe the saying goes "the best camera is the one you have with you."


----------



## ishdakuteb (Apr 20, 2013)

great capture... but some countries, you would not want to take that kinda combo down on the street at night...


----------



## learncanon (Apr 20, 2013)

my 6D + 50 1.8 can do great street photography at night too and many folds cheaper than your 1dx + 85 1.2.

talking about IQ/price ratio, my combo is greater than yours.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Apr 20, 2013)

Literally, the first thing that came to my mind when I read the title of this thread was:







Seriously, I highly doubt anyone can not tell that a body that can handle high Iso that perfect, and a 85mm 1.2 lens are probably the best base for shots in such circumstances.



learncanon said:


> my 6D + 50 1.8 can do great street photography at night too and many folds cheaper than your 1dx + 85 1.2.
> 
> talking about IQ/price ratio, my combo is greater than yours.



You compare a 50 1.8 to a 85 1.2? Heck, even a 6D to a 1DX? That is almost more trolling than the original post here.


----------



## learncanon (Apr 20, 2013)

> You compare a 50 1.8 to a 85 1.2? Heck, even a 6D to a 1DX? That is almost more trolling than the original post here.




you would be surprised many great photos are taken by the Rebels and m4/3. With good technique, framing, story-telling and skills, people can produce greater photographs that rival the IQ of 1dx + 85 1.2.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 20, 2013)

Great shot! Reminds me of this Japanese photographer (his name escapes me at the moment) which had this huge project portraying the prostitution scene with candid street shots. 

I wish I had the same combo you do!


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

ISO 3200. 1.2


----------



## florianbieler.de (Apr 20, 2013)

learncanon said:


> you would be surprised many great photos are taken by the Rebels and m4/3. With good technique, framing, story-telling and skills, people can produce greater photographs that rival the IQ of 1dx + 85 1.2.



You do realize that IQ does not mean quality regarding to technique, framing, story-telling and skills, but IMAGE quality, regarding noise, sharpness and so on? In that point it is absolutely ridiculous to compare these combinations.


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Robby am trying to figure out your statement.
> ...



The combo does get lots of attention but the tradeoff is that the IQ is great.

Yep the guy with the cigarette is flamboyant.


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

robbymack said:


> sanj it was totally in jest, hence the sarcasm. One would expect you to be able to take great images, regardless of the situation with, in my opinion, the near pinnacle of canon gear. Personally I hate the idea that a lens, or camera for that matter, it meant for only a specific purpose. Some are known to say certain lenses are landscape lenses, portrait lenses, others are street lenses, etc, it's just silly in my mind. FWIW the little late night shooting I do is almost exclusively with the little brother of your pair, a 5diii and 85 1.8. I believe the saying goes "the best camera is the one you have with you."



Agree with everything. I am sure 5d3 or 1dx will work almost equally in this situation for most eyes.


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

ishdakuteb said:


> great capture... but some countries, you would not want to take that kinda combo down on the street at night...



I understand your concern but I have visited over 30 countries but cant think of one where I would not go with this combo unless I was trying to find trouble.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 20, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> I like the pic, is it in Bangkok? The guy with the smoke seems to carry a fair bit of attitude.



It is Nana Plaza on Sukhumvit Soi 4. I will let you google the rest! ;-)

Sanj, nice shot. Just be careful not to get carried away and leave your nice camera unattended while you are distracted elsewhere!! And do not leave it out if you have a "friend" visit your hotel!! That's what the safe is for! But I do not think I need to tell you that.


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> learncanon said:
> 
> 
> > you would be surprised many great photos are taken by the Rebels and m4/3. With good technique, framing, story-telling and skills, people can produce greater photographs that rival the IQ of 1dx + 85 1.2.
> ...



You both make very valid points. Smile.


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I like the pic, is it in Bangkok? The guy with the smoke seems to carry a fair bit of attitude.
> ...



Yes it is Nana. And yes I guard my equipment very carefully. It does not come off my neck under any circumstance.  THANK YOU BUDDY.


----------



## learncanon (Apr 20, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> learncanon said:
> 
> 
> > you would be surprised many great photos are taken by the Rebels and m4/3. With good technique, framing, story-telling and skills, people can produce greater photographs that rival the IQ of 1dx + 85 1.2.
> ...



of course I know the difference.


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

learncanon said:


> my 6D + 50 1.8 can do great street photography at night too and many folds cheaper than your 1dx + 85 1.2.
> 
> talking about IQ/price ratio, my combo is greater than yours.



 We not comparing gears..  And I am SURE your combo is super.


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> Literally, the first thing that came to my mind when I read the title of this thread was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why on earth do you think I am trolling? Funny! Check all sites about street photography and no one mentions this combo.


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Great shot! Reminds me of this Japanese photographer (his name escapes me at the moment) which had this huge project portraying the prostitution scene with candid street shots.
> 
> I wish I had the same combo you do!



Thank you for the compliment. Yes I am lucky to have this.


----------



## tpatana (Apr 20, 2013)

sanj said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Hobby Shooter said:
> ...



Any?

He didn't mind the camera?


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

tpatana said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



Hahahahahahaha. Am not into him at all. LOL.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 20, 2013)

What other shots of Nana did you take?! 8)

I love the 1D X, that and pretty much any quality lens are going to produce great results. 

It is wise to avoid getting any customers in the shots, which may be your biggest concern at a place like Nana, where alcohol fuelled bravado could cause problems from some of the guys there. Especially those who are playing away from home! It is not the sort of place you really want someone to get a camera out, even if it is only a point and shoot! 

;-)


----------



## tpatana (Apr 20, 2013)

sanj said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



That's what they all say.

"Is that 500mm prime, or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 20, 2013)

tpatana said:


> That's what they all say.
> 
> "Is that 500mm prime, or are you just happy to see me?"



Hahaha, I see you know her personally then?!! 

Having said that I believe she is packing a zoom, not a prime.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 20, 2013)

sanj said:


> ISO 3200. 1.2


Sanj, it seems that you had a big night out...


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 20, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I like the pic, is it in Bangkok? The guy with the smoke seems to carry a fair bit of attitude.
> ...


Ah, thought so. I know Bangkok well after my years in the region but I normally don't frequent the Ladyboy Sois  There's plenty of other fun places around Nana.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 20, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Ah, thought so. I know Bangkok well after my years in the region but I normally don't frequent the Ladyboy Sois  There's plenty of other fun places around Nana.



There are no real Ladyboy Sois, just ladyboy bars. Nana is a three-floor u shaped building crammed full of go-go bars. Most of them are normal, whatever "normal" is in a place like that!


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 20, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, thought so. I know Bangkok well after my years in the region but I normally don't frequent the Ladyboy Sois  There's plenty of other fun places around Nana.
> ...


  OK, I only referred to the area around the station, yes to refer to it as normal is to stretch it a bit.


----------



## Aaron78 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey sanj, ignore the ignorant and unnecessary comments. I understand what you were trying to provide to people here, that combo is great for that type of shooting. I love your wildlife photos that show up in other posts. If you have more examples of the 1DX/85 to post here i'm sure i as well as others would like to see them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

Aaron78 said:


> Hey sanj, ignore the ignorant and unnecessary comments. I understand what you were trying to provide to people here, that combo is great for that type of shooting. I love your wildlife photos that show up in other posts. If you have more examples of the 1DX/85 to post here i'm sure i as well as others would like to see them. Keep up the good work.



Thank you so much! Yes will post more hopefully monday..


----------



## Northstar (Apr 20, 2013)

The first thing I noticed about your first shot was the leg muscularity of the cigarette smoker girl...I was going to say that she must be doing a lot of "squats"...but after reading the posts, I'm confused...are you saying that she is a he? 

Either way...Great shot, really interesting capture.

By the way, i dont use the 1.2, but I have the 85 1.8 on my 1dx right now...it's just a thing of beauty to hold and shoot isn't it? I typically use my 85 for action, but when i see your images it makes me wonder if i should try some street photography with my combo. Anyway, I'm going to take it with me as I walk the dog this early morning almost exactly on the other side of the planet from you in the still snow covered upper Midwest US.

Nice post sanj, keep those cool shots coming!


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

Northstar said:


> The first thing I noticed about your first shot was the leg muscularity of the cigarette smoker girl...I was going to say that she must be doing a lot of "squats"...but after reading the posts, I'm confused...are you saying that she is a he?
> 
> Either way...Great shot, really interesting capture.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the compliment. Yes "he". And you trying the lens for street photography was my entire point of this post.


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2013)

ISO 2500. F 1.4. 
Right outside Nana Square.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 20, 2013)

sanj said:


> Aaron78 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey sanj, ignore the ignorant and unnecessary comments. I understand what you were trying to provide to people here, that combo is great for that type of shooting. I love your wildlife photos that show up in other posts. If you have more examples of the 1DX/85 to post here i'm sure i as well as others would like to see them. Keep up the good work.
> ...


I hope I don't fall in the ignorant and unnecessary category. I might have gone astray about the subject but that was because it was a great image that captured something I see almost everyday where I live. I think it goes for expatinasia aswell.



Northstar said:


> The first thing I noticed about your first shot was the leg muscularity of the cigarette smoker girl...I was going to say that she must be doing a lot of "squats"...but after reading the posts, I'm confused...are you saying that she is a he?
> 
> Either way...Great shot, really interesting capture.
> 
> Nice post sanj, keep those cool shots coming!



Northstar, the stories that coild be told about guys mistaking she from he. 

Whatever, it was a great picture and clearly it told a story.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 20, 2013)

sanj said:


> ISO 2500. F 1.4.
> Right outside Nana Square.



I like the contrast & color of this combo. Awesome shots sanj

How is 85L AF speed in low light with 1D X? I'm shooting with 5D III, I'm not sure that would be the same?


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Apr 20, 2013)

Let the man enjoy his gear, I'm sure he worked hard to get them. ^_~


----------



## tpatana (Apr 20, 2013)

Northstar said:


> ...but after reading the posts, I'm confused...are you saying that she is a he?



Let me guess, you've never been to Thailand?

If you go, be careful, or you might return even more confused.

I should post one of my pictures from there, posing with nice "lady". One more drink and I might have not noticed the difference, until too late.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 20, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Let me guess, you've never been to Thailand?
> 
> If you go, be careful, or you might return even more confused.



Hahaha! True, though those bars are really quite good as the contents are as labelled on the tin, so to speak. It is the bars that are not "ladyboy" specific that you have to really be careful in, as in those it is very easy to believe that they are all ladies, when of course they are not (mainly).

Do post your pic though.   

Sanj, how long are you in Bangkok for?


----------



## tpatana (Apr 21, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Do post your pic though.


Enjoy:

http://www.patana.fi/photo/Thailand/Samui/slides/IMG_2870.jpg


----------



## Jesse (Apr 21, 2013)

Obviously....


----------



## Jesse (Apr 21, 2013)

By the way, since when is shooting girls in a strip club considered street photography?


----------



## tpatana (Apr 21, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> enjoy what?



Feel free to choose. I'm considering enjoying one Mike's hard.


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2013)

Jesse said:


> By the way, since when is shooting girls in a strip club considered street photography?



No picture posted here is from a strip club. What am I missing??


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess, you've never been to Thailand?
> ...



I am back home already. Do you live in Bangkok? I may have a trip there again.


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > ISO 2500. F 1.4.
> ...



I find the AF speed fast enough on both cameras. It is not so slow that we would miss shots. THX


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2013)

Chosenbydestiny said:


> Let the man enjoy his gear, I'm sure he worked hard to get them. ^_~



Appreciate!


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 21, 2013)

sanj said:


> ISO 2000. 1.2 1/640



In fairness, the 1DX wasn't even breathing hard, let alone breaking a sweat. You'd need to go at least a half dozen stops darker before it really starts to pull away from the competition.

But nice photography, nonetheless. HCB would nod approval.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## olivander (Apr 21, 2013)

I run a small photography company with 9 shooters we've got pretty much every sort of body for different things, I use a 1DX when we have to shoot festivals/big acts, Rihanna, Aerosmith, big names, that kinda stuff. for street stuff the 85 1.2 isn't as sharp as the 1.8 for a lot of practical applications and also heavy. I use both lenses btw, for portraiture it's a great lens, it produces some results you can't get from any other lens. I don't use it half as much as I used to, but it's still a really bloody good lens.

The best street set ups are usually compact if I'm street shooting I prefer the 5D/6D and the 28mm 1.8, 40mm 2.8, 50 1.4/1.8 and the 85mm 1.8. I usually tape mine up, and usually take my Mark III. Usually taped up, if I need a flash a 280EX is enough.

Anything with a red ring draws attention, I also dress in dark clothes, and never take a camera bag, usually just a shitty backpack with a camera bag insert.

I've had junkies try to mug me twice (I'm based in Sydney), I've been knocked around a few times, and had a guy punch me in the head leaving me bleeding, luckily the dude did nothing to my gear but that was whilst doing a job a few weeks ago at night. ~ I do a lot of event work though so it comes with the territory, we cater for a lot of clubs, bars, live music.

I'm making these points because whilst Sanj's point is right, that set up is technically superior, the 1DX is load, bulky and you can't force it under your jacket like a 5D with a 50mm.

Street for the most part is about really blending in. In some places you can get away with it, but I like the fact street work leaves expensive gear at home, and makes me move towards the bare essentials. A person raised it well before that nothing beats good composition no matter what camera you have, I think that's true, but good composition often requires better equipment to be able to make the shots in low light, if your max iso is 1600 then things can get a little tough.

Anyway that was my 2C


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 21, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Enjoy:
> 
> http://www.patana.fi/photo/Thailand/Samui/slides/IMG_2870.jpg



Your link does not work, at least not for me.



sanj said:


> I am back home already. Do you live in Bangkok? I may have a trip there again.



No, but I spend an awful lot of time there and know it very, very well. If I see a guy with a 1DX hanging around Nana, I will say hello! 




olivander said:


> I've had junkies try to mug me twice (I'm based in Sydney), I've been knocked around a few times, and had a guy punch me in the head leaving me bleeding, luckily the dude did nothing to my gear but that was whilst doing a job a few weeks ago at night.



Thankfully in Thailand it is pretty safe *but* going somewhere like Nana Plaza (not Square for whoever posted that!), or anywhere seedy where prostitutes and clients mix so openly, and getting any form of camera out is always risky business. 

A few years ago I was on an official assignment, and photographers from all of the world had been flown into this particular city. Every top publication in the world was there. At night we were taken to the nightlife area to film and photograph. It did not take long before a guy, completely off his face on drink, came up to me and started talking about how he was tourist police this that the other. It was a situation that could have become very ugly, very fast, but thankfully the guy backed down [eventually] and went back to his beer.

Another country, again I was an official photographer for a major international event. I was snapping away and this guy approached me and very politely asked if I would not take his picture because his wife thought he was in South Africa on business!! Sure, I obliged and made sure he was not in any shots. He was not even doing anything funny, he'd just lied to the wife.

The point is some people just do not want to be photographed in a red light district with their arms wrapped around one or two prostitutes. I rarely go to Nana these days, but even I do not like it if I am in a bar and someone gets a camera (even if it is their mobile) out. Some freaky stuff goes on in these bars and I do not particularly want my picture associated with it.

That's why I said to Sanj earlier in the thread to be careful, Thailand and SE Asia is very safe, but mix alcohol, tonnes of testosterone, prostitutes and a lack of understanding of local ways, and you may have bother.


----------



## docholliday (Apr 21, 2013)

While the 1Dx isn't small, it IS much better for beating the hell out of them than the tiny bodies, especially if you keep a monopod at hand too...at least my DsIII seems to thinks so!



olivander said:


> I run a small photography company with 9 shooters we've got pretty much every sort of body for different things, I use a 1DX when we have to shoot festivals/big acts, Rihanna, Aerosmith, big names, that kinda stuff. for street stuff the 85 1.2 isn't as sharp as the 1.8 for a lot of practical applications and also heavy. I use both lenses btw, for portraiture it's a great lens, it produces some results you can't get from any other lens. I don't use it half as much as I used to, but it's still a really bloody good lens.
> 
> The best street set ups are usually compact if I'm street shooting I prefer the 5D/6D and the 28mm 1.8, 40mm 2.8, 50 1.4/1.8 and the 85mm 1.8. I usually tape mine up, and usually take my Mark III. Usually taped up, if I need a flash a 280EX is enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## eml58 (Apr 21, 2013)

Okay, I know, it's not Street Photography, it's also not Nana at night (last time I was there was 1969 when I was in the Army, hasn't changed much either from what I see of Sanj's shots).

But it is the 1Dx and it is the 85f/1.2 L II, shot at f/5.6 & 1/125th ISO800.

The subject though is male, a real one, albeit Simian, to my eye a better looking subject than Sanj's earlier post with the He/She & the fag in the mouth, but I like Sanj's use of the Combo, great stuff.

Japan's "Street", sorry Snow Monkeys Nagano.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 21, 2013)

Great shot, eml58. Been a while since I was in Nagano, and I did not even see monkeys when I was there.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 21, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy:
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 21, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Great shot, eml58. Been a while since I was in Nagano, and I did not even see monkeys when I was there.



Thanks appreciated, Spent 3 weeks in Japan Dec '12 January 2103, Mostly Tokyo/Kyoto/Osaka & finished with Nagano & 3 Days shooting the Snow Monkeys, well worth the trip, needs to be in winter for the Snow sitting on their Heads, it was the first time I'de taken a Holiday & just decided to leave the Zooms at home, on this trip it was all Primes, 24f/1.4, 50f/1.2, 85f/1.2, 135f/2, 200f/2, most used Lens ended up being the 135f/2, amazing Lens for a 1996 construct. The Lens I most liked to use was the 200f/2.

The place to see the Monkeys is called Jigokudani, Nagano prefecture, you walk in the last 2 Kilometres, not a difficult walk, Monkeys hang out in a Hot Spring next to a small waterfall, very nice spot, days we were shooting ranged from -5 to -15, Cameras & Lenses couldn't be faulted in the Snow/Cold, even had one instance the 1Dx + 200f/2 were completely soaked by a couple of Monkeys have a brawl, no issues, kept on shooting, great gear.

Liked your very sensible advise on being careful, I've lived here in Asia (Singapore/Jakarta) for 30 years, both places are safe, Singapore especially, but I've noticed over the years (I'm 62) you can get into trouble pretty well anywhere if you put enough effort into it.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 21, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Okay, I know, it's not Street Photography, it's also not Nana at night (last time I was there was 1969 when I was in the Army, hasn't changed much either from what I see of Sanj's shots).
> 
> But it is the 1Dx and it is the 85f/1.2 L II, shot at f/5.6 & 1/125th ISO800.
> 
> ...


Love the shot, but the poor monkey looks a bit cold. 

I am sure you have a lot of stories from those days.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 21, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I can take good pics of small birds with >$20,000 worth of gear.


Good one! ... I guess some don't understand that there are people who can pay top dollar for the gear they want and/or need. Maybe its a case of "Sour Grapes" or "Frog in the Well" mentality.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 21, 2013)

Sanj, EXCELLENT images! 
You sure you went to those streets only for night photography? ;D ... just kidding.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I know, it's not Street Photography, it's also not Nana at night (last time I was there was 1969 when I was in the Army, hasn't changed much either from what I see of Sanj's shots).
> ...


Thanks Hobby Shooter, yea, but the only people that want to listen to old guys telling war stories, are other Old guys that tell war stories.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I can take good pics of small birds with >$20,000 worth of gear.
> ...



"Sour Grapes" I've heard, seen, felt, but "Frog in the well" ??? New one for me & I've been around longer than I care to think about, but agree your & Neuro's sentiment, we all have one thing in common, we love Photography, some people just loose sight of what's really important from time to time, and that's not what others have, it's the Photography.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 21, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...


Hey, don't be so sure about that 

Having spent a good part of the last ten years here in SEA I've taken interest in the complexity of the history the last hundred years, especially in the Indochina region. I especially enjoy meeting people who played a part in it.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 21, 2013)

Um, the first photo you posted is of 6 girls in their panties in a place called "Temptations Ladyboy Bar". And believe me, I'm 23 and the last thing I am is offended by this, but please don't call it "street photography.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 21, 2013)

And yes, the tile floors and stool seats are a dead giveaway that this is not an exterior location, so good luck arguing with me.

No one cares that the best low-light performance camera along with the best low-light performance lens can take good shots in low-light conditions. Tell us something we don't know, please.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 21, 2013)

Jesse said:


> And yes, the tile floors and stool seats are a dead giveaway that this is not an exterior location, so good luck arguing with me.
> 
> No one cares that the best low-light performance camera along with the best low-light performance lens can take good shots in low-light conditions. Tell us something we don't know, please.


Why so belligerent? If Sanj says it's outside, then we can safely trust him.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 21, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Thanks Hobby Shooter, yea, but the only people that want to listen to old guys telling war stories, are other Old guys that tell war stories.



First, at 60 you're not that old, and secondly, I have enjoyed some great times and stories with guys that were in this part of the world around that time. Some of the stories are fascinating.

On the other hand there have been a few moments in Manila, down Bugos street, where supposed ex-Special Ops/Pick Your Agency (as long as it is American, has three letters and starts with a C) have raised a few hairs. In fact one guy down there is quite well known for being a little unstable, something you are quite obviously not.



Jesse said:


> And yes, the tile floors and stool seats are a dead giveaway that this is not an exterior location, so good luck arguing with me.



I do not know why I am replying to this, as I do not see the point of your post. But to give you an idea of the location of the shot. It is outside in that there are three floors, all the thoroughfare looks down into the courtyard area and is all public, so you can wander around and never buy a beer anywhere if you do not want. The bars all run round the outside of the thoroughfare. If it rains you get wet, and those stools normally get put inside the bar when it closes.

Oh, and there is not a single girl in that first shot (except for possibly the one in the red dress with her back to the camera). Just so you know....


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 21, 2013)

Jesse said:


> Um, the first photo you posted is of 6 girls in their panties in a place called "Temptations Ladyboy Bar". And believe me, I'm 23 and the last thing I am is offended by this, but please don't call it "street photography.



Why on earth not?!!! On the contrary, I think the first shot captures the essence of street photography, whether it is actually outside or not. That picture will withstand time and could be a semiotic symbol representing a particular part of some culture in a particular point in time/history. 

Sanj, I again applaud you for a great picture which actually tells a story, and please do not pay heed to sour nay-sayers. 

G.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 21, 2013)

Jesse said:


> And yes, the tile floors and stool seats are a dead giveaway that this is not an exterior location, so good luck arguing with me.
> 
> No one cares that the best low-light performance camera along with the best low-light performance lens can take good shots in low-light conditions. Tell us something we don't know, please.



How very sad! 

The OP presents the only thing that actually matters in photography, - photos. Does it matter if the capture could have been gotten with other gear? He has found a combo that works great for him, and conveys it in an entusiastic manner. God forbid that people are actually thrilled about something.... 

Is it me, or have the discussions on the latest threads taken a sour/foul turn? I find more and more that people are out to arrest eachother, rather than participating in a constructive kind spirited discourse that will benefit us all.

G.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 21, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Jesse said:
> 
> 
> > And yes, the tile floors and stool seats are a dead giveaway that this is not an exterior location, so good luck arguing with me.
> ...



Actually I don't think it's you. I agree with you on that. There's alot of aggression and insults for no apparent reasons. I felt I used to be able to post really any questions showing my ignorance and still get very polite and informative answers and not getting shot down. Now I won't, on the other hand I might be a part of it without knowing it.


J


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 21, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Jesse said:
> ...



 me too without been aware of it. 

Spring is upon us, and hopefully more sun-more ceratonin-more fun 

Like you I have benefitted tremendously from the collective wisdom and konsensus of this forum. Pity if this sentiment is destroyed by petty individuals. 

G.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 21, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...


Quasimodo & Hobby Shooter, I totally agree with you.
Sanj posted a really nice image, instead of appreciating it, some people argue about irrelevant stuff, making it very petty and childish.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 21, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


This is the story of "Frog in the Well" http://www.taiwandc.org/folk-fro.htm 
The reason I used that reference was due to one of one guys cribbing about the OP using expensive f/1.2 lens to capture that image.
I totally agree with you when you say "we all have one thing in common, we love Photography".
Peace


----------



## Northstar (Apr 21, 2013)

Jesse said:


> And yes, the tile floors and stool seats are a dead giveaway that this is not an exterior location, so good luck arguing with me.
> 
> No one cares that the best low-light performance camera along with the best low-light performance lens can take good shots in low-light conditions. Tell us something we don't know, please.




You're wrong and disrespectful


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 21, 2013)

Northstar said:


> You're wrong and disrespectful


+1


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Sanj, EXCELLENT images!
> You sure you went to those streets only for night photography? ;D ... just kidding.



 Thx....!!


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2013)

Jesse said:


> Um, the first photo you posted is of 6 girls in their panties in a place called "Temptations Ladyboy Bar". And believe me, I'm 23 and the last thing I am is offended by this, but please don't call it "street photography.



Jessie! See the sign post? That indicates that this is indeed outside. But if we were to get super technical, you may be right as I am not standing on a street or the subject on a street. However it is practically an extension of a street where lots of bars are. 

And yes, I do realize the obvious that 1dx and 85 1.2 will give best results at night photography. However, I never read about this combo for night street photography and so expressed myself. Most talk about Leica or such and 35mm lenses for street photography but not of this combo. This combo works on various levels: 1. Low noise at high ISO. 2. Weather sealing 3. Great out of focus background. 4. One can be a bit far from the subject and get candid shots.


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2013)

Most at 3200 ISO. f 1.2


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > ISO 2000. 1.2 1/640
> ...



Thank you... What does HCB stand for?


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 21, 2013)

sanj said:


> What does HCB stand for?



The man who defined the photographic style you're emulating, whether consciously or otherwise:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henri_Cartier-Bresson

Cheers,

b&


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
That is just toooooooooooooo good a compliment!!!!!!!


----------



## Northstar (Apr 21, 2013)

sanj...you inspired me to take my 1dx - 85 1.8 combo out on a walk this morning to see if I might come upon something of interest. 

usually I slap my trusty 24-105 on for "walk about" photography, or sometimes the shorty 40, but this was a first for the 85 1.8. 

not a "street shot", but I like this image. cloudy and gray here today, and considering the setting, i went b/w using nik silver efx.

f10
250th
iso 100

thanks for your post....in the future I'll be using this combo again for "walkabout" photography.


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2013)

Very graphic! And the plane is a good touch... 

Is your sensor dirty?


----------



## Northstar (Apr 21, 2013)

sanj said:


> Very graphic! And the plane is a good touch...
> 
> Is your sensor dirty?



thx...one plane after another every minute, that part was easy. getting the right location for composition so that my shot didn't have any names viewable on a headstone was tougher.

sensor - i don't think so, why?


edit....yes, you were right....i was able to blow them away. thx.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 21, 2013)

Northstar said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Very graphic! And the plane is a good touch...
> ...



11 O'clock right over the treeline over the lane


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 21, 2013)

Northstar said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Very graphic! And the plane is a good touch...
> ...


Sanj might be right, I think ur sensor needs cleaning ... zoom in just slightly to the right above the tail of the plane and you will see a clearly visible round dust spot ... now look either side of the sky and you will see that several such dust spots are clearly visible ... I can see it even on my iPad mini ... btw AWESOME image.

Edit: oops, sorry, didn't notice ur edit that u already noticed and took care of the dust. Peace


----------



## Alrik89 (Apr 21, 2013)

learncanon said:


> my 6D + 50 1.8 can do great street photography at night too and many folds cheaper than your 1dx + 85 1.2.
> 
> talking about IQ/price ratio, my combo is greater than yours.



Well, show us some pictures. Everyone is eager to see your work.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



thx rienz....I actually went back in and "retouched" the dust spots out of the original image...I have no idea how my sensor suddenly became that dirty.


----------



## skitron (Apr 22, 2013)

Northstar said:


> sanj...you inspired me to take my 1dx - 85 1.8 combo out on a walk this morning to see if I might come upon something of interest.
> 
> usually I slap my trusty 24-105 on for "walk about" photography, or sometimes the shorty 40, but this was a first for the 85 1.8.
> 
> ...



That is a brilliant composition IMO. Very well done.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 22, 2013)

sanj said:


> Jesse said:
> 
> 
> > Um, the first photo you posted is of 6 girls in their panties in a place called "Temptations Ladyboy Bar". And believe me, I'm 23 and the last thing I am is offended by this, but please don't call it "street photography.
> ...


Sanj, I don't think you need to justify your post. the discussion has already proved that it was very relevant both regarding the HW combo but also your pictures got people talking. I look forward to see more of your stuff.

thanks
J


----------



## eml58 (Apr 22, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Yep, suits the situation, Thanks for that, probably the most wonderful thing about Life, you learn something new at every opportunity, I like the Story Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ewg963 (Apr 22, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> Literally, the first thing that came to my mind when I read the title of this thread was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 22, 2013)

I wonder if anyone has tried the 1DX with some of the big f2.8 telephotos for sports photography? I'm willing to bet it would work well for that.


----------



## sanj (Apr 22, 2013)

Eml: The male water monkey photo is lovely. And I am not sure if it is cold. I believe the water is warm. Ya?


----------



## sanj (Apr 22, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Jesse said:
> 
> 
> > Um, the first photo you posted is of 6 girls in their panties in a place called "Temptations Ladyboy Bar". And believe me, I'm 23 and the last thing I am is offended by this, but please don't call it "street photography.
> ...



Thank you for your kind words...


----------



## sanj (Apr 22, 2013)

Alrik89 said:


> learncanon said:
> 
> 
> > my 6D + 50 1.8 can do great street photography at night too and many folds cheaper than your 1dx + 85 1.2.
> ...



I love seeing pictures too!


----------



## sanj (Apr 22, 2013)

TexPhoto said:


> I wonder if anyone has tried the 1DX with some of the big f2.8 telephotos for sports photography? I'm willing to bet it would work well for that.



One day when I have some more money I want to walk the streets at night with 1dx and the 200 f2. Whoa!!!
And I am certain that if you search you will find many 1dx with 2.8 lenses sports photos...


----------



## Northstar (Apr 22, 2013)

skitron said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > sanj...you inspired me to take my 1dx - 85 1.8 combo out on a walk this morning to see if I might come upon something of interest.
> ...



Thanks Skit!


----------



## sanj (Apr 22, 2013)

A face that tell lots of stories!


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 22, 2013)

sanj said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if anyone has tried the 1DX with some of the big f2.8 telephotos for sports photography? I'm willing to bet it would work well for that.
> ...



Well, I have walked the streets with a 5D Mark III (mine), and 200mm 1.8 (borrowed). Pretty awesome.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 22, 2013)

sanj said:


> A face that tell lots of stories!


Scary story ;D


----------



## Aaron78 (Apr 23, 2013)

sanj said:


> A face that tell lots of stories!



Yep, tells stories, or keeps me from being able to sleep at night 
Awesome photos sanj, and to the others that joined in with their own entires. I am seriously ready to order a 1DX with an 85 1.2 and 24-70 2.8 II, at least it will save me alot over my first plan of 1DX and 600 F4 II....


----------



## sanj (Apr 24, 2013)

Aaron78 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > A face that tell lots of stories!
> ...


----------

